# Does anyone have these Symptoms??



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I know I keep posting but I am really trying to see if my symptoms are all related to the thyroid cause they are so strange. 
1) Pressure in my head, back of neck and left side of neck. Sometimes my left lymph node Under left ear and down my neck will swell up real big and be painful. The pressure in the left side of neck will go up into the left side of my head. I sometimes feel like my head is going to blow up.
2) Severe muscle weakness
3) High heart rate upon standing. Sitting it will be in the 70's and then I will stand up and it will get into the 120's.
4) Buzzing and twitching throughout my body. It feels like adrenaline is constantly running through my body.
5) Shortness of breath and chest pain
6) Ringing in the ears
7) Dizziness

Those were just my symptoms today. I have the eye thing going on too. I am wondering, maybe I can't take t3 anymore? Maybe it is the dessicated thyroid??? 
The heart pain, heart rate and anxiety seem to get worse as I lower my dosage. If I raise it I get REALLY depressed and cry all day along with all the other symptoms. (muscle weakness intensifies) I am doing 24 hour urine test for adrenals tomorrow.
Does anyone experience these symptoms?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had everything but 6 and number 3. 3 wasn't soo bad but I did have a higher heart rate while on the dessicated thyroid hormone. My endo said today she doesn't recommend anyone taking dessicated as its not exact in dosage from refill to refill and each pig is different. She did say that she has seen far to many patients with this medication and had to change due to this. I noticed personally last month that after my refill The potency was no the same...I got all the symptoms you had from 3-7 on this med *except 6 and 3 not as severe*. The other symptoms are from my hashi's. I'm on a new drug now starting today as I had to wait 3 weeks for the dessicated med to leave my body and stabilize. I DID NOTICE that I could not handle the T3 in the dessicated med...it may me have these symptoms but the symptoms diminished after 6-8 hours...cause thats when the T3 dies off mostly. For me I stopped the med immediately....but I felt better NOT taking it.How long have you been on it and what was your last TSH? I just know that most of those symptoms are listed as too much thyroid hormone or the wrong combo..maybe it is the T3 that doesn't agree?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

ps: its better to be hypo...than hyper.....i chose to get off the med when I called my doctor and he told me to stop taking it right away as It wasn't right for my body for whatever reason *side effects* etc....but....like I said for me...not taking it made me feel better. Just remember its better to be hypo than hyper...hyper is soo much more dangerous. Please let me know how your doing??.....


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry for another post...I SHOULD CLARIFY I WAS ON ERFA DESSICATED THYROID HORMONE. (canada)


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, I just stopped taking Erfa a week ago. Are these the symptoms you experienced on Erfa? Did you have the buzzing all the time? I hate that, I like to run and I can't right now because heart rate is too high. I think Erfa is really inconsistent. I never knew how I was going to feel from hour to hour and each time I took a pill it was different. Did you experience that? I am taking a combo of Armour and Synthroid. Those were the symptoms I am experiencing today. Who knows what it will be like tomorrow.


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm new on here so I'm a little reluctant to jump in but I'd like to share something with you. I'm in the process of being diagnosed with a thyroid problem. About two weeks ago I was given a test for a condition called POTS: Postural Orthostatic Tachardia Syndrome (I probably spelled this all wrong). It's an autonomic disorder in which your heartrate goes up over 30 beats a minute when standing. I didn't have it after being tested on a Tilt Table Test but the symptoms I was having were similar to what you describe. You might want to mention this to your doctor and get their opinion. I kept having episodes where I felt like I was getting "adrenalin dumps" all day long. My blood pressure kept spiking up each time this happened. I was (still am) very weak, short on breath, and extremely exhausted. The ringing in my ears was also very bad. There are very effective treatments for this condition.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmill said:


> I'm new on here so I'm a little reluctant to jump in but I'd like to share something with you. I'm in the process of being diagnosed with a thyroid problem. About two weeks ago I was given a test for a condition called POTS: Postural Orthostatic Tachardia Syndrome (I probably spelled this all wrong). It's an autonomic disorder in which your heartrate goes up over 30 beats a minute when standing. I didn't have it after being tested on a Tilt Table Test but the symptoms I was having were similar to what you describe. You might want to mention this to your doctor and get their opinion. I kept having episodes where I felt like I was getting "adrenalin dumps" all day long. My blood pressure kept spiking up each time this happened. I was (still am) very weak, short on breath, and extremely exhausted. The ringing in my ears was also very bad. There are very effective treatments for this condition.


Glad you got over your reluctancy. That was and is a very very good post.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kay...well my doctor said to stop all thyroid meds for 3 weeks until my body calmed down from the ERFA and he could test my levels again. yes I had BUZZING on the ERFA..got worse right after I took it in the morning and wore off it seemed after 6-8 hours which is when the T3 usually leaves BUT I STILL HAD BUZZING..just not as bad. Doctor attributed it to inconsistent potencies of the drug and possible side effects that my body just did not like. I am on this new med and so far I'm ok..only 1 day in though. IT DOES TAKE 6 DAYS FOR THE ERFA to wear off as most thyroid meds have a life of 6 days till it leaves your body. YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE BUZZING....to me that was an indicator that the med was wrong for me or WAY TOO HIGH. I'd rather have no buzzing and start from a way low dose again. If you go to the hospital they can test your TSH right away cause of the symptoms your having.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

ps: they should test your T3 and T4 to see if your out of range..that will most likely tell you if you are in the normal range. If you are in normal range....then maybe the drug doesn't fit your body? I hope you do better today. HUGSSSSSSSSS. ps: I know my mom had to try 3 different meds till she found one that fit her.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Jmill, did you say you don't have Pots? Have you figured out what is causing your symptoms?


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Today I am just feeling the head pressure part so far. It is really uncomfortable. Why is it only on the left side??? Then it goes down into my shoulder. I don't know how much longer I can stand this!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well....you shouldn't be feeling that bad ON THYROID MEDS. The worst they would do is pull you off the meds and start you on something new or just decrease your dosage. Maybe both of the meds your taking is too much? How long have you been on the synthroid and armor?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

How are you doing lately?? Been thinking about you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> How are you doing lately?? Been thinking about you.


Ditto that; I worry about her, a lot!


----------

